# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Pse femrat shqiptare kthejnë virgjërinë !

## Bora`

Në Tiranë, rreth 3 femra në ditë kryejnë ndërhyrje kirurgjikale për të kthyer sërish virgjërinë. Shifrat vijnë nga një artikull i Woman News Network, ku thuhet se referuar mjekëve në klinika gjinekologjike, kryesisht në Tiranë, ky është një operacion i cili zgjat vetëm 20 minuta, kushton 200 euro, dhe bëhet me anestezi lokale.

Këto femra zakonisht i përkasin moshës 18 dhe 30 vjeç, shkruhet në artikull. Këto femra kanë vendosur të lënë pas jetën e tyre seksuale, ndërsa kanë vendosur ta prezantojnë veten si të re, si virgjëreshë përpara njeriut që kanë zgjedhur për tu martuar.

Operacionet kryhen në fshehtësi, pasi rregullat nuk lejojnë kryerjen e një operacioni të tillë.

Sipas gjinekologëve në Tiranë ky është një fenomen në rritje në 20 vitet e fundit. Ekspertët mendojnë se shkak për këtë është emigracioni i lartë i meshkujve shqiptare në Evropën Perëndimore.

Shumë burra shqiptarë që emigrojnë shikojnë për gra në vendin e tyre të lindjes. Ata shpesh mbajnë lidhje të gjatë në distancë. Virgjëria femërore kuptohet si sinonim i besnikërisë dhe besimit dhe si një shenjë e mirë për marrëdhëniet në distancë, që gjithsesi janë të vështira.

Kjo nuk është vetëm për shkak të emigrimit të meshkujve.- thotë një gjinekologe nga Tirana, duke shtuar se; Kjo është e lidhur me mentalitetin e rrënjosur të shqiptarëve. Liria seksuale e mashkullit është e pranuar, ndërsa liria seksuale e femrës kthehet në një disavantazh në momentin që ajo vendos të martohet.

Këto operacione në kartelat e doktorëve shënohen si një kontroll i zakonshëm (Check- Up).

Rubena Moisiu, drejtuese e materniteti Koço Gllozheni në Tiranë, thotë se ky është një fenomen shumë kompleks,,që nuk ka të bëjë vetëm me vajzat që vijnë nga zonat rurale.

Shumica e operacioneve zhvillohet në Tiranë dhe në qendrat kryesore urbane të vendit, shton MoisiuPublikuar më: Wed, 2 May , 2012
Pse femrat shqiptare kthejnë virgjërinë !

Në Tiranë, rreth 3 femra në ditë kryejnë ndërhyrje kirurgjikale për të kthyer sërish virgjërinë. Shifrat vijnë nga një artikull i Woman News Network, ku thuhet se referuar mjekëve në klinika gjinekologjike, kryesisht në Tiranë, ky është një operacion i cili zgjat vetëm 20 minuta, kushton 200 euro, dhe bëhet me anestezi lokale.

Këto femra zakonisht i përkasin moshës 18 dhe 30 vjeç, shkruhet në artikull. Këto femra kanë vendosur të lënë pas jetën e tyre seksuale, ndërsa kanë vendosur ta prezantojnë veten si të re, si virgjëreshë përpara njeriut që kanë zgjedhur për tu martuar.

Operacionet kryhen në fshehtësi, pasi rregullat nuk lejojnë kryerjen e një operacioni të tillë.

Sipas gjinekologëve në Tiranë ky është një fenomen në rritje në 20 vitet e fundit. Ekspertët mendojnë se shkak për këtë është emigracioni i lartë i meshkujve shqiptare në Evropën Perëndimore.

Shumë burra shqiptarë që emigrojnë shikojnë për gra në vendin e tyre të lindjes. Ata shpesh mbajnë lidhje të gjatë në distancë. Virgjëria femërore kuptohet si sinonim i besnikërisë dhe besimit dhe si një shenjë e mirë për marrëdhëniet në distancë, që gjithsesi janë të vështira.

Kjo nuk është vetëm për shkak të emigrimit të meshkujve.- thotë një gjinekologe nga Tirana, duke shtuar se; Kjo është e lidhur me mentalitetin e rrënjosur të shqiptarëve. Liria seksuale e mashkullit është e pranuar, ndërsa liria seksuale e femrës kthehet në një disavantazh në momentin që ajo vendos të martohet.

Këto operacione në kartelat e doktorëve shënohen si një kontroll i zakonshëm (Check- Up).

Rubena Moisiu, drejtuese e materniteti Koço Gllozheni në Tiranë, thotë se ky është një fenomen shumë kompleks,,që nuk ka të bëjë vetëm me vajzat që vijnë nga zonat rurale.

Shumica e operacioneve zhvillohet në Tiranë dhe në qendrat kryesore urbane të vendit, shton Moisiu.

Fenomeni shkon edhe më tej kur; Disa gra vijnë në klinikë të shoqëruar nga partnerët e tyre, të cilët dëshirojnë të verifikojnë virgjërinë e grave të tyre të reja, nëse gjatë aktit të parë nuk ka patur hemoragji. Kjo ndodh në 38 për qind të rasteve , thotë një gjinekologe e cila ka preferuar të mbetet anonim.

Gjinekologia shton më tej se këto vajza janë të dëshpëruara, por gjithsesi sipas saj nuk është faji i tyre, është faji i meshkujve të cilët kanë një mentalitet patriarkal, të prapambetur.

Gjithsesi, gjinekologia shpjegon se, ky është një operacion jo pa probleme, pasi mund të merren infeksione.

Gjatë aktit seksual, hemorragjia mund të jetë më e madhe se normalja, dhe në raste ekstreme, kjo mund të çojë edhe në vdekjen e gruas, - shpjegon gjinekologia.

----------


## hot_prinz

Gjyshja e zenes, duke e ngare bicikleten neper gropa, i hike shala e ngulet ke gopa. 
Cfare te boj gjyshja e shkrete, qe e humbi padashje te shkretin virgjeritet?
Normal se paqare duhet me e mjekue, se a jetohet dot virgjinitetin pa e harrnue.  :rrotullo syte: 

Edhe une padashje dhe me shume prosperitet, e humba palidhje te shkretin virgjeritet,
Duhet te shkoj ke hogja nje hajmali me ma knue, se me duket jeta e zbrazet pa virgjeritet smuj me jetue,
Isha ke mjeku po smundet me me ndihmu, se ne cilen bire e kam fute gishtin tani kam harru.  :i hutuar:

----------


## Bora`

> Gjyshja e zenes, duke e ngare bicikleten neper gropa, i hike shala e ngulet ke gopa. 
> Cfare te boj gjyshja e shkrete, qe e humbi padashje te shkretin virgjeritet?
> Normal se paqare duhet me e mjekue, se a jetohet dot virgjinitetin pa e harrnue. 
> 
> Edhe une padashje dhe me shume prosperitet, e humba palidhje te shkretin virgjeritet,
> Duhet te shkoj ke hogja nje hajmali me ma knue, se me duket jeta e zbrazet pa virgjeritet smuj me jetue,
> Isha ke mjeku po smundet me me ndihmu, se ne cilen bire e kam fute gishtin tani kam harru.


ti qenke rehat fare :P

----------


## ilia spiro

kjo vertetohet, por si i behet me e kontrollue kur shkon me te tjere pas marteses, kjo s`ka si vertetohet

----------


## vajza_vlonjate

Nje femer qe ben nje veprim te tille nuk respekton veten e saj, eshte pa personalitet dhe te mos prese kurre ta respektojne per faktin qe eshte e virgjer kur ajo nuk vlereson dot veten e saj. Femra me karakter te dobet pa autostime, qe genjejne ne rradhe te pare vetveten. 
Eshte veprim kaq I ulet saqe ajo automatikisht merr si epitet antonimin e fjales virgjereshe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

> Gjyshja e zenes, duke e ngare bicikleten neper gropa, i hike shala e ngulet ke gopa. 
> Cfare te boj gjyshja e shkrete, qe e humbi padashje te shkretin virgjeritet?
> Normal se paqare duhet me e mjekue, se a jetohet dot virgjinitetin pa e harrnue. 
> 
> Edhe une padashje dhe me shume prosperitet, e humba palidhje te shkretin virgjeritet,
> Duhet te shkoj ke hogja nje hajmali me ma knue, se me duket jeta e zbrazet pa virgjeritet smuj me jetue,
> Isha ke mjeku po smundet me me ndihmu, se ne cilen bire e kam fute gishtin tani kam harru.


Sa e forte kjo hahahhaha

Tani per punen e "rikthimit te virgjerise" kjo varet se si e kencpeton nje femer virgjerine e saje.Mbase per disa vajza eshte gjeja me e shtrenjte qe kane (deri ne momentin kur e humbin ate) dhe duan ta ruajne me fanatizem. Disa te tjera kushtezohen nga mentaliteti i tyre apo edhe i vendit ku jetojne pra,jane deri diku te "detyruara". Ka edhe disa te tjera qe e hapni tunelin e kalimashit per sezon vere dhe pastaj kur gjejne qingjin e mire e mbyllin per shkak te taksave  :perqeshje:  (per tipe te llojit te fundit qe permenda,di nje rast konkret)

Nuk ka rendesi virgjeria sa ka rendesi karakteri dhe personaliteti i nje femre,pastaj keto raste me aq sa di une sa vine e ulen.

----------


## white_snake

...sepse, njeriu asnjehere nuk e vlereson c'ka ka, deri sa ta humbase ate!  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

> “Gjatë aktit seksual, hemorragjia mund të jetë më e madhe se normalja, dhe në raste ekstreme, kjo mund të çojë edhe në vdekjen e gruas, “- shpjegon gjinekologia.


...Ose nuk kane fare hemoragji, siç ka shpjeguar dhe doktoresha.

Ajo qe me ben pershtypje me keto meshkujt "open mind" qe kemi,edhe ketej nga forumi pse jo, se te gjithe e konsiderojne si banalitet jo te rendesishem, si mentalitet te prapambetur bla bla bla, po dyshoj se vertete e mendojne si te tille.  :xx:

----------


## 2043

> ...Ose nuk kane fare hemoragji, siç ka shpjeguar dhe doktoresha.
> 
> Ajo qe me ben pershtypje me keto meshkujt "open mind" qe kemi,edhe ketej nga forumi pse jo, se te gjithe e konsiderojne si banalitet jo te rendesishem, si mentalitet te prapambetur bla bla bla, po dyshoj se vertete e mendojne si te tille.


Ti e dashur dyshon edhe ne rrobat e trupit tend, por nuk eshte faji i rrobave besoj  :shkelje syri:

----------


## alnosa

> Nuk ka rendesi virgjeria sa ka rendesi karakteri dhe personaliteti i nje femre,pastaj keto raste me aq sa di une sa vine e ulen.


Ti ke do preferoje te virgjeren apo ate tjetren.??

thjesht sakt dhe bukur pergjigjen ,dhe une si Perla me behet qefi qe ju jeni bere kaq tolerant  but vetem me fjale me duket se kur vjen puna te krevati qysh,tek,si ,cfar .etj .E di ti se ka meshkuj dhe ne perendim qe kane te njejte mentalitet si shqiptaret  i japin nje vlere te larte virgjerise se nje femre .Edhe keto qe qepen e shqepen nga e keqa e kane ,ndyshoni ju mentalitet te ndryshojne dhe ato ......

mgjs keto tema jane thene e sterthene.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Ketu nuk behet fjale per preferenca alnosa por,meqe po me pyet,besoj se je aq e zgjuar sa te kuptosh se cilen dua.Pergjigjen e ke aty tek citimi  :buzeqeshje: 




> .E di ti se ka meshkuj dhe ne perendim qe kane te njejte mentalitet si shqiptaret i japin nje vlere te larte virgjerise se nje femre


Po ti e di sa sa meshkuj ka ne Shqiperi qe nuk e kane ate mentalitet ?!

----------


## alnosa

> Ketu nuk behet fjale per preferenca alnosa por,meqe po me pyet,besoj se je aq e zgjuar sa te kuptosh se cilen dua.Pergjigjen e ke aty tek citimi


Pa dashur te te ofendoj ,genjen .Je shqiptar dhe pike  :buzeqeshje: 




> Po ti e di sa sa meshkuj ka ne Shqiperi qe nuk e kane ate mentalitet ?!


Po e di qe asnje mashkull ne shqiperi nuk e do femren e vet te prekur nga tjetri me pare  .

----------


## derjansi

alonsa ka drejt

un pervete nuk du te shof ishdashnort e grus sa her te dal shetitje.

----------


## broken_smile

sa te veshtire e kane njerezit te ndjejne shpirtin te tjetri...humben pas ketyre gjerave te parendesishme ne vend te shijojne bukurine e ndjenjes...

----------


## 2043

> Pa dashur te te ofendoj ,genjen .Je shqiptar dhe pike 
> 
> 
> 
> Po e di qe asnje mashkull ne shqiperi nuk e do femren e vet te prekur nga tjetri me pare  .


Pse, ka neper bote meshkuj qe e deshirojne te prekur femren e tyre para se te martohen????????????????

----------


## broken_smile

> Pse, ka neper bote meshkuj qe e deshirojne te prekur femren e tyre para se te martohen????????????????


nese nje dashuri nis e kushtezuar ajo kurre s'ka per te qene vertet nje dashuri...

----------


## 2043

> nese nje dashuri nis e kushtezuar ajo kurre s'ka per te qene vertet nje dashuri...


Nuk  e ve ne dyshim kete qe thua..
Por me gjeni ju lutem nje mashkull ne bote qe e deshiron jo te virgjer femren e tij te jetes.

----------


## broken_smile

> Nuk  e ve ne dyshim kete qe thua..
> Por me gjeni ju lutem nje mashkull ne bote qe e deshiron jo te virgjer femren e tij te jetes.


i bie qe ti ta kesh shtruar pyetjen thjesht per ceshtje statistike. dashuro me mire, mos u merr me statistika  :buzeqeshje: 

sa per ato meshkuj qe ti thua e deshirojne femren e virgjer, ata thjesht nuk dine te dashurojne.

----------


## 2043

> Postuar më parë nga *alnosa*  
> Pa dashur te te ofendoj ,genjen .Je shqiptar dhe pike 
> 
> 
> 
>  Po e di qe asnje mashkull ne shqiperi nuk e do femren e vet te prekur nga tjetri me pare .


Nuk  e kam ne ate sens, por kjo  e ndritura kerkon te fyeje mentalitetin shqiptar

----------


## alnosa

> nese nje dashuri nis e kushtezuar ajo kurre s'ka per te qene vertet nje dashuri...


Broken po e quajme virgjerine kusht per shkak se meshkujt thone se virgjeria eshte  respekt ndaj vetes  si femer dhe pastaj per ta .Pastaj une kam degjuar vete rreth shoqeror qe po e gjeta gruan e vergjer do ta dua dhe nje here me shume se aq  :ngerdheshje:  ISHTE SHAKA POR JA QE NE MENDJEN E NJE MASHKULLI EGZISTOJNE MENDIME TE TILLA .

@2043 
Ne perendim behet ndonje perjashtim sepse kane qene me te hapur , nuk kane varur carcafin ne mengjes lololol.por prape jam dakort me ty sepse njerez jane dhe ne perndim me shpirt dhe me moral...

----------

